# Need a great gunsmith in North Ga.



## Fortenberry (Dec 15, 2008)

The first deer I killed Back in 1990 was with a single shot H&R Topper 30-30. I sold the gun a few years later and I bought it back from the guy. I killed my first deer with it and I am wanting my daughter to kill her first deer with it. The problem is she is six and doesn't like open sights. The guy that I had sold it to had tried to drill it for a scope mount and messed it up. The one hole is still in good condition. I was wondering if someone knew of a really good gunsmith that could possibly drill and tap some new holes just past the ones that are on it. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## BME013 (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is a great one I have used.

Hogleg Smith
4970 Poplar Springs Road
Gainesville, GA 30507
770-503-7572


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 18, 2008)

I concur about Hogleg. He's an interesting  guy and does good work CHEAP!!


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Dec 18, 2008)

I dunno bout N.GA, but if it were me, no-matter where I was living,if I needed a Gunsmith!! I'd call Bob Sims, 770-463-4140


----------



## Chuck C (Jan 19, 2009)

Miles Gibby in Cornelia or Mt Airy; Habersham Co


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Jan 19, 2009)

Andy Gazaway .... or there is a smith in Cumming I cant remember his name off the top of my head though.  Run into Daniels there in Dahlonega and ask him.  The name of the sporting goods store there is not named Daniels but Daniel is the owner hence I refer to it as Daniels.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 19, 2009)

You mean Daniel Tritt, Tritt's is the store.  

The smith is Sullivan's Classic Arms in Cumming.

101 Atlanta Road, Cumming, GA  30040

Phone number: (678)513-7575

Fax number: (678)513-8565

 e-mail: wbs2112@aol.com


Bob Carlton in Dawsonville is also great, but I heard the other day he had a bad accident and is still not back to work.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 19, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> You mean Daniel Tritt, Tritt's is the store.
> 
> The smith is Sullivan's Classic Arms in Cumming.
> 
> ...



From what I have been told Bob Carlton did indeed have a bad addident which may put him out of the business.  It is a shame i realy enjoyed going in his shop


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too, sounds like he is messed up.  He is a good guy and always in a good mood.  

You heard quick from Bragg!


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 19, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> Me too, sounds like he is messed up.  He is a good guy and always in a good mood.
> 
> You heard quick from Bragg!



I have my ways.....my wife still lives in ga


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Jan 20, 2009)

What is the deal with Bob?  I have a buddy that lives up in Dawsonville and used to go into his shop every now and again and when we got to talkin the other day he said that the shop was closed for some reason with a sign on the door but he didnt know why.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 20, 2009)

Good deal.  There are some good folks at RTB, good luck at Bragg.


Mohawk,  Bob had an accident and fell.  He broke his neck as I understand.  I also hear that he had some additional injuries, but this is 2nd hand info.  Either way, he did have an accident and was seriously hurt.  Dennis at 400 Jewelry told me and he and Bob are buddies.  See ya at the next match maybe?  I am gonna spray you with a hose and make you shoot from prone!  HA ha.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 20, 2009)

Make the drive and visit our very own Gun Docc.  You will not be let down.  Just do a search on here for Gun Docc and see all the post about him and his work.  I usually take a day off work to spend up there with him learning as he works on my guns.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2009)

Gun Docc, right here on this forum...


----------



## buffgun (Jan 27, 2009)

*smith*

John case in young harris . He is great


----------



## davis211 (Mar 8, 2009)

Miles Gibby somewhere around Clarkesville is great.


----------



## Gun Guru (Mar 24, 2009)

Joe West in Dahlonega is great~


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had used "colorado" bob in dawsonville and he always was great....was in an auto accident?


----------



## Jriley (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob  got his boot hung on a step and fell, breaking his neck. He fell on top of a space heater and burned himself pretty bad. As soon as he gets back to Atlanta I'm going to go see him. From what I hear, he is paralyzed.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 30, 2009)

I have used both Hogleg Smith and GunDocc.  Good work and fair prices.  I've heard good things about Miles Gibby, but never used him.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jriley said:


> Bob  got his boot hung on a step and fell, breaking his neck. He fell on top of a space heater and burned himself pretty bad. As soon as he gets back to Atlanta I'm going to go see him. From what I hear, he is paralyzed.



man thats awful......


----------

